# [Sammelthread] Astellia



## BDO_Remastered (20. September 2019)

Hallo MMO Freunde,

wie gefällt euch Astellia? Astellia - Classical MMORPG

*Die Klassen*


Spoiler



Der Krieger
Bewaffnet mit Schwert und Schild sind die Krieger darauf spezialisiert den Verlauf der Schlacht zu kommandieren: Sie dringen tief in die gegnerischen Reihen vor, bewahren Verbündete vor Schaden und bringen die Gegner mit tödlicher Präzision zu Fall.

Der Assassine
Assassinen sind flinke und gerissene Kämpfer mit zwei Klingen. Durch clevere Täuschungsmanöver locken sie unvorsichtige Gegner in Hinterhalte, verursachen Schaden über Zeit und führen verheerende finale Kombinationsangriffe aus.

Der Magier
Als Meister der Elemente nutzen die Magier eine Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Elementarzauber um ihren Feinden verheerenden Schaden zuzufügen. Im defensiven Kampf können sie ihre Kräfte in ein Schild verwandeln oder sich sogar über kurze Distanzen teleportieren.

Der Gelehrte
Die Gelehrten nutzen ihr profundes Wissen über Atra dazu ihre Verbündeten zu kräftigen, zu kurieren oder Verletzte zu heilen. Wenn nötig, können sie ihre wiederherstellenden KrÃ¤fte jedoch auch in eine zerstörerische Macht verwandeln um sich zu verteidigen.

Der Bogenschütze
Sie verfügen über die perfekte Balance zwischen hoher Mobilität und kraftvollen Fernangriffen. Bogenschützen können mit ihren cleveren Fallen und geschickten Ausweichmanövern jedes Schlachtfeld kontrollieren.

Quelle: Astellia - Classical MMORPG



*Die Besonderheit: Astels*


Spoiler



Was ist besonders an Astellia? Bei den Astels handelt es sich um kleine Begleiter, die euch im Kampf unterstützen und dabei eine zusätzliche Ressource an Energie verwenden. Astels sollen euch im Kampf unterstützen. Sie nehmen ebenfalls die Rollen Tank, Heiler oder DD ein. In einer Art Traiding-Card-System könnt ihr bis zu 33 Astels sammeln und genau die einsetzen, die euch in der jeweiligen Situation am besten weiterhelfen. Es gibt sogar spezifische Kombo-Angriffe, die Astels mit euch gemeinsam ausführen können.
Quelle: Astellia: 5 Dinge, die ihr vor dem Kauf des MMORPGs wissen solltet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Buy to Pay (B2P) oder Pay to Win (P2W)? => der Ca$h-$hop*


Spoiler



Das Spiel wird aktuell (wenige Studen vor dem Start 21.09.2019 2:00 Uhr) mit buy to play beworben. Was gibt es aktuell im Online-Shop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nordens Gunst gewährt 30 Tage lang die folgenden, einzigartigen Vorteile: 
= EXP spieler 
= EXP Astel 
= 30% Senkung der Dungeon Ticket Abklingzeit 
= Erhöhte Maximalzahl an Dungeon Tickets 
= 15% Zender Bonus

Schriftrolle der Entdeckung
= Ein Item, das Spielern den temporären Vorteil gewährt, Beute in der Nähe für 24h



*Release-Start 21.09.2019 2:00*


Spoiler



Dieser ging, wie zu erwarten und daher völlig normal, in die Hose, ein Sh!tStorm durch die Gemeinde der 99,99€ Paket-Besteller. Am offiziellen Release am 28.09.19 wird wohl der Start um knapp acht Stunden verschoben.


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. September 2019)

Absolut desinteressiert.

Die Grafik sieht aus wie von vor mehr als 10 Jahren aus irgendeinem 08/15 Free2Play MMORPG und auch das ganze Artdesign schreckt mich persönlich eher ab, das erinnert mich an die AION's, Shaya's, ArcheAge und Terra's dieser Welt.

Und da die Erfahrung gezeigt hat das Eastern MMORPG's eher schlecht ankommen, kann man davon ausgehjen das die ganzen Mikrotransaktionen wieder integriert werden, die erst losgelöst wurden für den Westlichen Markt, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Absolut nicht meins, das Spiel wird genauso eine Abwärtsspirale erfahren wie BDO.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (20. September 2019)

Danke für deine Meinung.
Die Grafik ist wohl immer so eine Sache, wenn ich aktuell an WoW Classic denke 
Und ja, BDO soll zum Release mal richtig kacke gewesen sein... 



Spoiler



Mir gefällt es 2019 sehr gut  Aber - jedem das Seine.
Black Desert im Nachtest: https://www.buffed.de/Black-Desert-...Schattenarena-Mediah-Valencia-Review-1278672/


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2019)

Ich warte nicht nur auf Astellia sondern auch auf Ashes of Creation, AoC will die Welt von den Spielern gestalten lassen und bei Astellia geht man eher zurück zu den Klassischen MMOs. Mal sehen welches von beiden mir mehr zusagt.


----------



## Jeretxxo (21. September 2019)

BDO_Remastered schrieb:


> Danke für deine Meinung.
> Die Grafik ist wohl immer so eine Sache, wenn ich aktuell an WoW Classic denke
> Und ja, BDO soll zum Release mal richtig kacke gewesen sein...
> 
> ...



Naja, bei WoW Classic schwingt ja noch die Nostalgie mit, aber ein neues Spiel von Ende 2018 darf wenigstens so aussehen als ob es zumindest aus diesem Jahrzehnt kommt.



Spoiler



Und klar, man kann sich einiges schön reden. 
Was einige Komfortfunktionen nennen würden, sind für andere immernoch ganz klare Pay2Win Ansätze und damit ist BDO schon von vornherein disqualifiziert bei mir.


----------



## mauhdl (26. September 2019)

Das Spiel schaut extrem spitze aus spiele es selbst seit 2 Tagen besonders die Wälder kommen echt gut rüber.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (24. März 2020)

Fazit Astellia:
Satz mit "x" - Xylorimba.


----------

